# which crow call should i get- mincey or gibson?



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2008)

any thoughts....one better than the other, or are they too close to tell?


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 20, 2008)

Gibson.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> Gibson.



i was leaning toward the gibson, then started thinking that i liked the wooden mouth piece of the mincey.  i know i can't go wrong either way, but why do you suggest the gibson over the mincey?


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 20, 2008)

Darrell Gibson makes crow calls that are second to none. Ive never even heard of Mincey. I guess  Im just ol school.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> Darrell Gibson makes crow calls that are second to none. Ive never even heard of Mincey. I guess  Im just ol school.



check this site....the jack mincey call is toward the bottom...the mallardtone is suppose to be a good one as well.


http://crowmart.secure-mall.com/sho...=2&PHPSESSID=a66f24b87fac239f45251313b29e08c3


----------



## Gadget (Jan 20, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> check this site....the jack mincey call is toward the bottom...the mallardtone is suppose to be a good one as well.
> 
> 
> http://crowmart.secure-mall.com/sho...=2&PHPSESSID=a66f24b87fac239f45251313b29e08c3




Here is probably why they are touting them so high, " The Mincey calls are exclusively sold at Crowmart. "  I did go on there forums and they guys on there seem to really like them though.

I've never heard of them, Gibson's are the best I've ever heard; he used to have web site up that you could order direct but I just checked and it's not working anymore.


Buy one of each; problem solved..........


----------



## Hooks (Jan 20, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> i was leaning toward the gibson, then started thinking that i liked the wooden mouth piece of the mincey. QUOTE]
> 
> I just got a bamboo lined bocote from Gibson last year and I love it. One advantage of the plastic mouthpiece is that you can change the tone by biting down on it. I can use my crow call as the most effective hawk call I have ever heard as well. Two calls in one.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 20, 2008)

Gadget said:


> Here is probably why they are touting them so high, " The Mincey calls are exclusively sold at Crowmart. "
> 
> I've never heard of them, Gibson's are the best I've ever heard, he's received many awards for his calls.




probably true about mincey and crowmart, but i have also heard a lot of good things about them from the nwtf site and from the crowbusters forum.

http://www.crowbusters.com/forum/search.asp?mode=DoIt


----------



## Gadget (Jan 20, 2008)

rex upshaw said:


> check this site....the jack mincey call is toward the bottom...the mallardtone is suppose to be a good one as well.
> 
> 
> http://crowmart.secure-mall.com/sho...=2&PHPSESSID=a66f24b87fac239f45251313b29e08c3





rex upshaw said:


> probably true about mincey and crowmart, but i have also heard a lot of good things about them from the nwtf site and from the crowbusters forum.
> 
> http://www.crowbusters.com/forum/search.asp?mode=DoIt





I just edited my post. Yeah your right I read up on their forums and the guys seem to like them.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Jan 21, 2008)

Go with the Gibson.

Get a real hard wood like oak or blackwood.  It makes a sharper "caw" to me.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 21, 2008)

gobblinglawyer said:


> Go with the Gibson.
> 
> Get a real hard wood like oak or blackwood.  It makes a sharper "caw" to me.



http://www.nwtf.org/message_board/showthreaded.php?Cat=&Board=calls&Number=388725&page=&view=&sb=&o=

i am going to get one of each....first purchase is going to be the jlm call....going to get the 2nd from the left.  plan on getting a gibson in a month or so and i will let you guys know which i like better.


----------



## MKW (Jan 21, 2008)

*...*

I've got one from Jack Mincey. It is made from bacote. It does sound really good, but  I've never heard a Gibson. Anybody who has ever heard me blow the Mincey has  been amazed at the sound. I only use it for locating turkeys, so it don't really matter to me.
Mike


----------



## Gadget (Jan 21, 2008)

Ordered a Mincey and Cocobolo Gibson, I already had a Gibson Supreme Walnut and a Gibson Walnut versa. Can't find them anywhere else now that his website is down.


I'll be crow hunting with mine this weekend, let you know how they do.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 21, 2008)

*Crow Calls*

Daryl Gibson makes a really good Crow Call! I have never heard of he Mincey until I went to Crow Busters and looked at it. 

I am surprised that no one mentioned Michael Buckner out of N.C. Calls that he made won 1st and 2nd Place at Nationals the past two years in the Crow Call Division of the Hunting Call Contest. He makes his own Wooden Mouthpieces and cuts his own Reeds for these calls. His Calls are Top Shelf all the way!


----------



## alex30808 (Jan 21, 2008)

What a choice...Jack or Darrel...Hummm....I know them both but I own two of Jack Mincey's calls and both are super awesome!!!  If it was up to me and it was my dollar...I'd go with Jack...his are hand turned/fitted inserts and hand cut reeds...Infact...I talked to Jack a little while today on the phone....for those of you who dont know Jack...he's Flyrod 444 on here and most other sites.


----------



## BoxCallWillie (Jan 21, 2008)

I got one of Jacks
excelent quality sound and craftmanship.
Never heard Gibson calls but like someone else
posted Get one of each... You surely cant go wrong then 


Very fine man to do biz with !!!!!
Which in this market, to me it means a great deal
to not only have a good call but a pleasure doing 
buesiness with again.

BCW


----------



## KevTN (Jan 21, 2008)

I couldnt decide myself, and bought both.  They both are top shelf, but if I had to keep just one , it would be the Gibson.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 21, 2008)

alex30808 said:


> What a choice...Jack or Darrel...Hummm....I know them both but I own two of Jack Mincey's calls and both are super awesome!!!  If it was up to me and it was my dollar...I'd go with Jack...his are hand turned/fitted inserts and hand cut reeds...Infact...I talked to Jack a little while today on the phone....for those of you who dont know Jack...he's Flyrod 444 on here and most other sites.




alex, i went back and forth with him today, via pm's on the nwtf site....i'm hoping to not only get a crow call from him, but also told him that i want that 2 sided bocote slate/slate.


----------



## Carp (Jan 22, 2008)

I heard the Gibson ones at Unicoi and they were impressive.


----------



## Greg Tench (Jan 22, 2008)

rutandstrut said:


> I am surprised that no one mentioned Michael Buckner out of N.C. Calls that he made won 1st and 2nd Place at Nationals the past two years in the Crow Call Division of the Hunting Call Contest. He makes his own Wooden Mouthpieces and cuts his own Reeds for these calls. His Calls are Top Shelf all the way!



Exactly Tim. I bought one of his calls at Unicoi.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 29, 2008)

my jack mincey crow call and bocote slate/slate pot came in the mail yesterday.  they are unbelievable.  the look is top notch and the sound is amazing.  i haven't heard a gibson call, but i can tell you that this mincey crow is spot on.  and as for the slate, it is a sweet sounding call as well....it will go nicely with my trax glass over slate.


----------



## brucemacgee19 (Feb 4, 2008)

if you were looking for volume.....gibson is second to none..... I got one and it jumps out and bites whoever is within 20 yds when locating in the middle of the day.  I have to put the reigns on it in the morning cause the woods ain't ready for that till about 9 oclock or so.  I ain't never heard mincey play one, but he has too be great at playing one if he is even if the same ballpark as gibson.  and if you have ever heard him play the "chicken" on the same call you will know what I mean.  he is something else.


----------



## NY Red (Feb 10, 2008)

Anyone have any contact info for Michael Buckner as I would love to get one of his calls


----------



## NY Red (Feb 21, 2008)

I still Have not found anyone who has any info to get ahold of mike buckner. Any help would be apreciated


----------



## rex upshaw (Feb 21, 2008)

NY Red said:


> I still Have not found anyone who has any info to get ahold of mike buckner. Any help would be apreciated



he is going to be at booth 1631 this weekend.


----------



## mgbuck34 (Feb 27, 2008)

Michael Buckner 
828-289-7359
mgbuck34@msn.com
www.bucknercustomcalls.com


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 27, 2008)

I bought a call from Michael Buckner last saturday.
I really like the adjustments with the reed. Practiced that afternoon, then Sunday morning, I bled the call. Works good.
Brought 'em right to the decoys. Lot's of fun.
j


----------



## flyrod444 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi, 
This is my first post here. I found this thread yesterday with my call being put up against Daryl Gibson's call. I am honored to have my call being compared to Daryl's. With out any doubt, he makes one of the best crow calls out there. If he was to enter a contest of any kind using his or maybe any crow call on the market he would win. His ability to sound like a crow is hard to believe unless you hear it in person. I have talked to Daryl and Michael the last two years at Unico and looked at their calls.  I want to thank the people that have bought my calls and wish them good hunting with them. 
Thanks Again,
Jack Mincey
PS
 It isn't always the call, but who is holding it that counts the most.


----------



## Huntinfool (Mar 4, 2008)

flyrod444 said:


> Hi,
> PS
> It isn't always the call, but who is holding it that counts the most.



This may be the truest thing that has been posted here in a LONG time.


----------



## ncturkey (Jan 21, 2009)

Helllo everbody this is my first post. I saw all the talk about Crow calls. I have talk to Jack Mincey, Darrel Gibson, Michael Buckner about there crow calls. They all know a lot about making crow calls. I got one of Darrel crow calls a long time ago. It is a good one. I have made many a turkey gobble with it. It calls the crows really well too. I have talked with Michael about getting one of his crow calls. I really like the looks of his Cocobola Crow calls. I talk with Jack a pretty long time ago. He lives way up in the Mountains. I will proabbly get one of his crow calls one day too. Plus I will proabbly buy another call from gibson too. They all make great crow calls. But when picking the best that would be very hard to do. I would not even began to judge them. I bet they all can call a crow in or make an ole gobbler gave away his location. They beat all my production crow calls hands down. There aint nothing like a well tuned custom crow caller. See ya, Mike


----------



## Gadget (Jan 21, 2009)

After hunting with both calls, for crows and turkey, I would say the Gibson is much better suited for turkey hunting. The Mincey has a very nice tone and is very good for crow hunting but the volume is too low for turkey.......IMO.

Another that I acquired last year that I like a lot is one from Hooks custom calls, good for turkey and crow.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 21, 2009)

Gadget said:


> After hunting with both calls, for crows and turkey, I would say the Gibson is much better suited for turkey hunting. The Mincey has a very nice tone and is very good for crow hunting but the volume is too low for turkey.......IMO.



that's some good info gadget, seeing how you have both. as others have mentioned, buckner makes a fine call as well.


----------



## TR Call Maker (Jan 21, 2009)

rutandstrut said:


> Daryl Gibson makes a really good Crow Call! I have never heard of he Mincey until I went to Crow Busters and looked at it.
> 
> I am surprised that no one mentioned Michael Buckner out of N.C. Calls that he made won 1st and 2nd Place at Nationals the past two years in the Crow Call Division of the Hunting Call Contest. He makes his own Wooden Mouthpieces and cuts his own Reeds for these calls. His Calls are Top Shelf all the way!



Michael has actually finished first three years in a row, you can't buy a better crow call and he stands behind his work. A great fellow also.


----------



## fountain (Jan 21, 2009)

what kind of prices are we looking at on these crow calls?


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 21, 2009)

fountain said:


> what kind of prices are we looking at on these crow calls?



anywhere from $30-40 for the gibson, buckner or mincey call and $20 for hooks.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 22, 2009)

I just ordered a Gibson from the Crowmart.  They seem to be the only ones that sell them.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 22, 2009)

01Foreman400 said:


> I just ordered a Gibson from the Crowmart.  They seem to be the only ones that sell them.



which one did you go with?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 22, 2009)

Gibson "Long Range" Call


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 22, 2009)

01Foreman400 said:


> Gibson "Long Range" Call



nice.


----------



## Hankus (Jan 28, 2009)

*mine*

I have two crow calls on my lanyard a Gibson and a Tom Teaser. Love the Gibson, but love my Faulks C-50Z also.


----------



## gobblehunter (Jan 31, 2009)

Can't speak for the Mincey, but I'm sure it's a great call. I've been using the Gibson for the last few years, and it sounds awesome. This is my #1 go to locator after fly-down. Midwest Turkey Call Supply carries this call (www.midwestturkeycall.com). Their website has it listed for $26.95. Calls are tools, and you do get what you pay for, but their performance depends more on the user than the call itself.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 31, 2009)

Gadget said:


> Another that I acquired last year that I like a lot is one from Hooks custom calls, good for turkey and crow.



That Hooks crow call looks really familiar.  I have had one for several years that looks identical to it.  Mine is made by another company but it is awesome.


----------



## DOCO Hunter (Feb 2, 2009)

I bought a good one from crookedwoodgamecalls. I think he is in Mississippi


----------



## Sultangobbler (Feb 2, 2009)

One of my Gibson's


 Buckner​


----------



## THETRUTH (Feb 3, 2009)

just get the primos power crow


----------



## Sultangobbler (Feb 3, 2009)

Primos? Not even in the same class!!!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 4, 2009)

Sultangobbler said:


> Primos? Not even in the same class!!!


----------

